# Rank ur top 10 manga Characters



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 12, 2009)

in no order:




DS (Bastard!)



Onizuka Eikichi (GTO)



Soichiro Nagi (Tenjou Tenge)



Baki Hanma (Grappler Baki Series)



Kangryong (Veritas)



Jin Kanzaki (Zetman)



Raitei (Getbackers)



Urahara Kisuke (Bleach)





Ikki Minami (Air Gear)




Grimmjow , Kurosaki Ichigo(bleach)  and Kensuke(Ga rei)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 12, 2009)

1-Hisoka (HxH)
2-Luffy

in no order

3-King (HxH)
4-Koijiro (vagabond)
5-takezo (vagabond)
6-takamura (HNI)
7-johan(monster)
8-orochimaru
9-sendoh (slam-dunk)
10-Zoro
11-shikamaru
12-Kamina


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

why isn't any naruto characters on that list cause this is a naruto forum


----------



## The Imp (Aug 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> why isn't any naruto characters on that list cause this is a naruto forum



hehehehhehehehhe


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

i see you don't have a naruto set

explain yourself


----------



## Butcher (Aug 12, 2009)

I've only read Bleach Manga,so I'll just say Bleach is My favorite Manga.So I'll say Ichigo.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

you too why are you on naruto forum


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> why isn't any naruto characters on that list cause this is a naruto forum


why don't you have a Naruto name cause this is a naruto forum


----------



## The Imp (Aug 12, 2009)

blechs is da cooler den dem narutoes


----------



## Butcher (Aug 12, 2009)

Well,I'll start the Naruto Manga once Sauske and Diedara(Is that how you spell his name?)start fighting in the Anime,that way,I'll know where to start.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

Sasori said:


> why don't you have a Naruto name cause this is a naruto forum



cause I'm not cool enough to be a naruto character. I know my place unlike impudent brats like yoooooooo


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Luffy (One Piece)
2. Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)
3. Guts (Berserk)
4. Izumi (Gantz) 
5. Blackbeard (One Piece)
6. Kojiro (Vagabond
7. Casca (Berserk)
8. Reborn (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
9. Genosuke (Basilisk)
10. Ussop (One Piece)
thats my list XD


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> why isn't any naruto characters on that list cause this is a naruto forum




wow,a troll spamms


----------



## Medusa (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Rei Ayanami (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
2. Guts (Berserk)
3. Medusa (Soul Eater)
4. Eiikichi Onizuka (GTO)
5. Sira (Superior)
6. Astarte aka. Red Hood (Tokyo Akazukin)
7. Lucy (Elfen Lied)
8. Hansel & Gretel (Black Lagoon)
9. Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky VI (Cowboy Bebop)
10. Yuno Gasai (Mirai Nikki)

in no order

Killy (Blame!)
A!ito Wanijima (Air Gear)
Enishi Yukishiro (Rurouni Kenshin)
Tokiko Tsumura (Busou Renkin)
Urumi Kanzaki (GTO)
Sakuragi Hanamichi (Slam Dunk)
Riful (Claymore)
Kei Kurono (Gantz)
Alucard (Hellsing)
Koinzell (Übel Blatt)
Grahald Mills (Red Eyes)
Tawara Bunshichi (Tenjou Tenge)
Konata Izumi (Lucky Star)
Nagato Yuki (Haruhi Suzumiya no Yuutsu)
Elijah Ballard (Eden: It's an Endless World)
Minene Uryuu (Mirai Nikki)
Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 12, 2009)

No order

Guts (Berserk)
Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)
Yuko Ichihara (Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
Asada Ryutaro (Team Medical Dragon)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
Phantom Miria (Claymore)
Id (Id)
Eikichi Onizuka (GTO)
Saga (Saint Seiya)


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 12, 2009)

In no particular order...

1. Anemone ( Eureka Seven )
2. Reborn ( KHR! )
3. Ganta ( Deadman Wonderland )
4. Shuugo Kanou ( Ookiku Furikabutte )
5. Yoji ( Loveless )
6. Pharos ( Persona 3 )
7. Xerxes Break ( Pandora Hearts )
8. Sai ( Naruto )
9. Edward Elric ( FMA )
10. Fai ( Tsubasa Chronicles )


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 12, 2009)

No particular order

1. Xanxus ( KHR)
2. Killua ( HxH)
3. Tesshou (Worst)
4. Guriko ( Worst)
5. Brago (Gash Bell)
6. Hanayama ( Grappler Baki)
7. Hughes (FMA)
8. Dio Brando (JJBA)
9. Thors (Vinland Saga)
10. Kazuo Kiriyama (Battle royale)


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

No order.

Tesshou
Shougo
Kuwabara from Gantz
The guy from Ciguatera oh fuck lol  Just thinking about him 
All random hot fanservice girls.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2009)

Tough to decide, I like so many...No particular order: 

Dio Brando (JJBA)
Yusuke Urameshi (YYH)
Hisoka (HxH)
Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)
Kisara Nanjo (HSDK)
Anna Kyoyama (Shaman King)
Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)
Eikichi Onizuka (GTO)
Dark Schneider (Bastard!)
Seto Kaiba (Yu-Gi-Oh!)


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2009)

*1.Whitebeard(One Piece) 
2.Takamura Mamoru(Hajime No Ippo)
3.Monkey D.Dragon(One Piece)
4.King Bradley/wrath(Fullmetal Alchemist)
5.Dracule Mihawk(One Piece)
6.Hotaru(Samurai Deeper Kyo)
7.Kongo Agon(Eyeshield 21) 
8.Reborn(Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
9.Guriko(Worst)
10.Oga Tatsumi(Beelzebub)*


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

Musashi Miyamoto (Vagabond)
Kojiro Sasaki (Vagabond)
Hanamichi Sakuragi (Slam Dunk)
Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Kenzo Tenma (Monster)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
Kenji Endou (20th Century Boys)
Ochiai Nagaru/Otcho (20th Century Boys)
Eikichi Onizuka (Great Teacher Onizuka)
Guts (Berserk)

No particular order.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya (KHR)
XANXUS (KHR)
Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (Bleach)
Squalo Superbi (KHR)
Badou Nails (DOGS)
Yamamoto Takeshi (KHR)
Yami Bakura (YuGiOh STFU)
Haine Rammeister (DOGS)
Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 20, 2009)

-_Hojo Akira_ (Sanctuary)
-_Kano Hiroshi_ (Freesia)
-_Shotaro Kaneda_ (Akira)
-_Endo Kenji_ (20th Century Boys)
-_Manji_ (Blade of the Immortal)
-_Imari Mariel_ (Forget-Me-Not)
-_Yuu Augustine_ (Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan)
-_Suzuki Takako _(Arigatou)
-_Sakata Gintoki_ (Gintama)
-_Operator_ (Believers)


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

Grimmjow (Bleach)
Majeh (King of Hell)
Dark Schneider (Bastard!)
Eikichi Onizuka (GTO)
Kangryong (Veritas)
Haru Glory (Rave)
Hisoka (HxH)
Nagi Soichiro (Tenjo Tenge)
Adam Blade (Needless)


but there are also so many other


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 20, 2009)

1.Griffith (Berserk)
2.Gutts (Berserk)
3.Kuroro (HXH)
4.Hisoka (HXH)
5.Alucard (Hellsing)
6.Yujiro Hanma (Baki)
7.Dio (JJBA)
8.Alita (BAA)
9.Killua (HXH)
10.Judeau (Berserk)


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 20, 2009)

1.Alucard*(Hellsing)*
2.Integra Hellsing*(Hellsing)*
3.Zero/Lulu*(Code Geass NoN)*
4.Walter C. Dornez*(Hellsing)*
5.Tsurara Shirayuki*(Rosario + Vampire)*
6.Inner Moka Akashiya*(Rosario + Vampire)*
7.Madara Uchiha*(Naruto)*
8.Jio Freed*(Satan 666)*
9.Yoruichi Shihouin*(Bleach)*
10.Seras Victoria*(Hellsing)*


----------



## p-lou (Dec 20, 2009)

gaoh the besto

shigeo the next besto


----------



## Pringles (Dec 20, 2009)

1.Whitebeard(One Piece)
2.Naruto(Naruto)
3.Judeau (Berserk)
4.Edward(Fullmetal Alchemist)
5.Dracule Mihawk(One Piece)
6.Hotaru(Samurai Deeper Kyo)
7.Kongo Agon(Eyeshield 21)
8.Reborn(Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
9.Guriko(Worst)
10.Oga Tatsumi(Beelzebub


----------



## krome (Dec 20, 2009)

Neuro (_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_)
Oga Tatsumi (_Beezlebub_)
Ciel Phantomhive (_Kuroshitsuji_)
Badou (_DOGS_)
Sai "X" (_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_)
Lelouch (_Code Geass_)
Okita (_Gintama_)
Greed (_Fullmetal Alchemist_)
Revy (_Black Lagoon_)


----------



## Dirzzt (Dec 21, 2009)

Luffy (One Piece)
Alucard (Hellsing)
Naruto Uzumaki (Naruto)
Shanks (One Piece)
Edward Elric (FMA)
Ichigo Kurosaki (Bleach)
Abel Nightroad (Trinity Blood)
Minato Namikaze (Naruto)
Jūshirō Ukitake (Bleach)
Shunsui Kyōraku (Bleach)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2009)

No particular order.

Badou Nails (DOGS)
Heine Rammsteiner (DOGS)
Hatake Kakashi 
Hiruma Yoichi (ES21)
Edward Elric
Roy Mustang
Thorkell (Vinland Saga)
Askelladd (vinland saga)
Miyamoto Musashi. (vagabond)
Shuujin (Bakuman)


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 21, 2009)

Theres no way i could name only ten.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Dec 21, 2009)

ill try for you 
thorfin first right?


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 21, 2009)

1.	Joseph Joestar – JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
2.	Hiruma Youichi - Eyeshield 21
3.	Alita – Battle Angel Alita
4.	Munsu - Shin Angyo Onshi
5.	Eikichi Onizuka - GTO
6.	Black – Tekkon Kinkreet
7.	Chou Koumei – Houshin Engi
8.	Gangryong Ma - Veritas
9.	Killua - Hunter x Hunter
10.	Kango Agon – Eyeshield 21


----------



## Jay345 (Dec 21, 2009)

1-Vegeta(Dragon Ball Z)
2-Sanji(One Piece)
3-Uchiha Madara(Naruto)
4-Monkey D.Luffy(One Piece)
5-Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
6-Hatake Kakashi(Naruto)
7-Zaraki Kenpachi (Bleach)
8-Hitsugaya Tōshirō(Bleach)
9-Uchiha Sasuke(Naruto)
10-Tony Tony Chopper(One Piece)


----------



## abcd (Dec 21, 2009)

Shanks (one piece)
Black beard (one piece)
Hisoka ( HxH)
Revy (Black lagoon )
Fuu (Samurai champloo)
Isacc and maria (Baccano)
Lelouch (code geass)
LLoyd (Code Geass)
Elizabeth (gintama )
Nagato ( Melancholy of haruhi suzumiya)


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 21, 2009)

1. Zoro (One Piece)
2. Luffy (One Piece)
~  others in no particular order
- Ichigo Kurosaki (Bleach)
- Shanks (One Piece)
- Alucard (Hellsing) 
- Manji (Blade of the Immortal)
- Gintoki (Gintama)
- Kei Kurono (Gantz)
- Hisagi (Bleach) 
- Kakashi (Naruto)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2009)

Konata Izumi [Lucky Star]
Yostuba [Yotsuba&!]
Ayumu "Osaka" Kasuga [Azumanga Daioh]
Yui [K-ON!]
Gangryong Ma [Veritas]
Yoochun [Veritas]
Sasori [Naruto]
Oga [Beezlebub]
Baby Be'el [Beezlebub]
Kagami [Lucky Star]


----------



## Cirno (Dec 21, 2009)

No particular order;

Neuro (Majin tantei Nougami Neuro)
Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)
Sasori (Naruto)
Kurono Kei (Gantz)
Nishi Joichiro (Gantz)
Hana Tsukishima (Worst)
Shougo Murata (Worst)
Dark Schneider (Bastard!)
Giorno Giovanna (JJBA)
Dio Brando (JJBA)
Chinmei (Samurai deeper Kyo)
Yuan (Samurai deeper Kyo)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
Yagami Light (Death Note)

Just to name few.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 21, 2009)

Haven't read that much, but...

0. Yammy Rialgo (Bleach) 
1. Sajin Komamura (Bleach)
2. Elizabeth (Gintama)
3. Near (Death Note)
4. Kabuto Yakushi (Naruto)
5. Akiyama Shinichi (Liar Game) 
6. Sakata Gintoki (Gintama)
7. Kotarou Katsura (Gintama)
8. Edward Elric (FMA)
9. Lelouch Lamperouge (Code Geass)


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 21, 2009)

In no order:

Aizawa (Beelzebub)
Kizaru (One Piece)
Urahara Kisuke (Bleach)
Sensui (Yu-yu Hakusho)
Gintoki (Gintama)
Toujou (Beelzebub)
Sir Crocodile (One Piece)
Hao (Shaman King)
Yoh (Shaman King)
Spike Spiegal (Cowboy Bebop) 

(Although both version are cool I discovered the manga before I watched the show)


----------



## Toreador (Dec 21, 2009)

1. Killua(HxH)
No order from here.
Hisoka(HxH)
King(HxH)
Black Star(Soul Eater)
Eumenes(Historie)
Luffy(One Piece)
Zoro(One Piece)
Takamura(Hajime no Ippo)
Ares(Ares)


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 23, 2009)

1. Negi Springfield (Negima)
2. Black Star (Soul Eater)
3. Yoshimori (Kekkaishi)
4. Nagi Springfield (Negima)
5. Jack Rakan (Negima)
6. Gohan (Dragon Ball Z)
7. Kenpachi (Bleach)
8. Luffy (One Piece)
9. Shinobu (Love Hina)
10. Chao (Negima)


----------



## Silent_D (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
2. Lelouch vi Brittania (Code Geass)
3. Kallen (Code Geass)
4. Luffy (One Piece)
5. Gintoki (Gintama)
6. Ulquiorra (Bleach)
7. Zaraki Kenpachi (Bleach)
8. Kagura (Gintama)
9. Killer Bee (Naruto)
10. Ichigo (Bleach)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2010)

I kind of at a lost on how some of these characters listed can even be considered top 10 manga characters.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

1. Lucy (Elfen Lied)

and the other nine.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> I kind of at a lost on how some of these characters listed can even be considered top 10 manga characters.



a) People don't read as much manga as you
b) People don't have the same taste as you
c) Why don't you post your top 10 so we can pass judgment on it?

Mine in no particular order:

Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter)
Kuroro Lucifer (H x H)
Feitan (H x H)
Sasori (Naruto)
Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Isley (Claymore)
Grana (Psyren)
Satan (My Balls) 
Misty (Pokemon Adventures)
Vegeta (Dragon Ball Z)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll bite:

Gon
Griffith



I read alot of manga, but these are the only two that come to mind.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 8, 2010)

this thread's pretty old



Bilaal said:


> 1.	Joseph Joestar – JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
> 2.	Hiruma Youichi - Eyeshield 21
> 3.	Alita – Battle Angel Alita
> 4.	Munsu - Shin Angyo Onshi
> ...



great list

you should feel proud


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jun 8, 2010)

Tatsuhiro Sato -(Welcome to the NHK)
Eikichi Onizuka -(GTO)
Kenji Harima -(School Rumble)
Yuki Nagato -(Haruhi Suzumiya)
Osaka -(Azumanga Daioh)
Makito Koenji -(Addicted to Curry)
Yusuke Urameshi -( Yu Yu Hakusho )
Yotsuba -( Yotsuba&!)
Karin -( Naruto)
Vegeta ( Dragon Ball Z)


----------



## Sferr (Jun 8, 2010)

Ichimaru Gin (Bleach)
Kuzumi Taiga (Mx0)
Kurogane (Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
Deidara (Naruto)
Nara Shikamaru (Naruto)
Harvar D.Eclair (Soul Eater) he really impressed me despite having only few panels 
Ball (666satan)
Nnoitra(Bleach)
Mosquito (Soul Eater)
Benares (3x3 eyes)


----------



## Neelon (Jun 8, 2010)

No particular order:

Meruem (HunterxHunter)
Fuurinji Hayato / GARYU X ( Shijou saikyou no deshi Kenichi)
Joseph Joestar (Jojo's bizarre adventure)
Yoshikage Kira (Jojo's bizarre adventure)
Yammamoto Genryuusai Shikeguni (Bleach)
Anna Kyouyama (Shaman king)
Kagura Yato (Gintama)
Yujiro Hanma (Grappler Baki)
Shiki Ryogi ( Kara no Kyoukai...)
King " wrath" Bradley (Full metal alchemist)
Dark schneider (Bastard!!!) / Phoenix Ikki (Saint seiya)


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

First off, people listing characters like Dragon or Mihawk from One Piece or any other character form any manga out there that has very little screen time and very little known and revealed about them are just some lame ass fanboys. This is a list for *whole characters*, not simply their design.

Now that i'm done ranting and raving,

(in rough order)

1) Luffy (One Piece)
2) Guts (Berserk)
3) Hanamichi Sakuragi (Slam Dunk)
4) Yotsuba (Yotsuba!)
5) Musashi  (Vagabond)
6) Franky (One Piece)
7) Zoro (One Piece)
8) Kenichi (History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi)
9) Koiwai (Yotsuba!)
10) Garp (One Piece)

Hmm. I think i might need to broaden my horizons here a bit.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Hmm. I think i might need to broaden my horizons here a bit.



Either that or One Piece is just that awesome.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

One Piece really is that awesome! Those guy, except Garp maybe, aren't going anywhere most likely considering i feel they rank up there with characters from movies and books and what not. 

It's just that i was really reaching when i got down to the last few spots. Especially for characters from older manga. Need to get to some reading of the classics, me thinks.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 8, 2010)

How can you list Guts in your fav character list and put Luffy on top? I mean one is one of the greatest characters ever written in a manga and the other is your generic shounen main lead clone...

I know tastes and all that but that just doesn't add up.


----------



## Griever (Jun 8, 2010)

Alucard (hellsing)
Id (Id)
Negi (mahou sensei Negima)
Selenia (Id)
Shihouin yoruichi (bleach)
Walter (hellsing)
Luffy (one piece)
Nami (one piece)
The captain (hellsing)
Seras victoria (hellsing)


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> How can you list Guts in your fav character list and put Luffy on top? I mean one is one of the greatest characters ever written in a manga and the other is your generic shounen main lead clone...
> 
> I know tastes and all that but that just doesn't add up.




Well i'm not gonna get into a lot because this probably isn't the the right place to do that, but i don't think Luffy is generic at all. Of course he has his generic moments as do all main characters, but there's more to him then that. It also comes down to how the author handles his character in general as well in those generic moments and i think Oda does a very good job in that area.

But yeah, I definitely think Luffy is quite a unique character. More so then Guts even who can, lets face it, be fairly one dimensional a lot of the time (but he's still awesome of course).


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 8, 2010)

IN ORDER

10. Allen Walker (D. Gray-man)
9. Alphonse Elric (FMA)
8. Rorona Zoro (One piece)
7. Tamaki Suoh (OH)
6. Tsunayosi Sawada (KHR)
5. Arthur Kirkland a.k.a England (APH)
4. Shizuo Heiwajima (DRRR)
3. L (Death Note)
2. Rukia Kuchiki (Bleach)
1. Uchiha Itachi (Naruto)


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 8, 2010)

No order.

Makie (_Blade of the Immortal_)
Takahashi (_REAL_)
Kanna (_20th Century Boys_)
Higuchi (_Freesia_)
Matahachi (_Vagabond_)
Rock Lee (_Naruto, Part One_)
Anotsu (_Blade of the Immortal_)
Grimmer (_Monster_)
Pyeonggang (_Shin Angyo Onshi_)

I'll keep the final spot free for now. Not quite sure what to put there, to be honest.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 8, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Takahashi (_REAL_)



takahashi teeters back and forth between being the most interesting character in real to mind numbingly frustrating and underwhelming.  i think his part of the story and his struggle is the most fascinating (certainly the one i'm least familiar with), but at the end of the day nomiya's striving to be normal when he still is (relatively) normal hits a lot closer to home and is more interesting to see.

though i've only read 7 volumes so what do i know maybe something changes.


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm excluding characters I associate more with the anime, as in I watched the anime with them instead of read the manga (like Izaya, Shizuo, Kamina, Sesshoumaru, Light, Kusuriuri, and a few others who are my favorites too), although they'd be on my favorite list if it was both anime/manga.  Plus it's really hard for me to narrow down my list so that is another reason I will separate anime from manga characters like that 

But for just manga and in no order~

Munsu (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Sando/Hyang Chun (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Uchiha Itachi (Naruto)
Deidara (Naruto)
Gasai Yuno (Mirai Nikki)
Kuchiki Byakuya (Bleach)  (Ulquiorra is a close-second though here)
Zoldyck Killua (Hunter x Hunter)
Crocodile (One Piece)
Greed-Ling (Full Metal Alchemist) <-- (This could also be Edward Elric, Lan Fan, Scar, May, Roy, or Riza, I have so many favorites in FMA so I usually don't really pick one at this point, Ed is usually my favorite though but these days Greed-Ling is just so awesome too).
Rokudo Mukuro (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)

Brief explanation~ Well Munsu and Sando from SAO because it's one of my favorite manga and I thought that they were both brilliant.  Plus I often end up with two favorites from a lot of series and can't pick just one, which is the same with Deidara and Itachi from Naruto.  Byakuya has always been my favorite from Bleach, just kind of the character I like too (kind of stoic, evilish but still good, etc).  

Yuno is such a psychopath but I just love her for some reason   I guess the insanity appeals to me.  Killua is so awesome, I remember I thought I was going to hate him when I first started HxH but he grew on me so much and became my favorite over even members of the Genei Ryodan (which is usually the type of character I love).  Crocodile appeals to me too because he's evil but still has traces of being good, and I don't know, just love his attitude and appearance (my favorite fanartist, Lily, draws him just perfectly so I fell for those drawings).  

Already discussed FMA, it's hard to pick a favorite from that series since there are so many characters that I really like, I'd typically say Ed so it's a bit weird but I think Greed-Ling has become my favorite (which is weird since I hated Ling at first but once he merged with Greed, I really began to like Greed, but then there are also so many epic females in FMA that I often want to pick one of them too, or Roy who was my other original favorite back when I watched the first FMA anime and I still liked him when I read the manga). 

I wasn't really sure who to pick for another favorite then, so I went with Mukuro, who is my favorite from KHR because I love his powers and general kind of air about him, plus how he helps Chrome and everything.  

Maybe I will fill in some honorable mentions too later since there are lots of manga characters I like


----------



## HawaiianG (Jun 9, 2010)

1. Yuuko Ichihara! (XXXHolic) 

2. Rukia Kuchiki! (Bleach) 

3. Tyki Mikk (D.Gray Man) 

4. Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach) 

5. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji) 

6. Miranda Lotto (D.Gray Man) 

7. Sai (Naruto) 

8. Kenshin Himura (Samurai X) 

9. Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho) 

10. Lina Inverse (Slayers)


----------



## Trent (Jun 9, 2010)

It's really hard to pick only ten... Ok, in no special order:

Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Roy Mustang (Full Metal Alchemist)
Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto)
Gally / Alita (Gunm / Battle Angel Alita)
Hiruma Yoichi (Eyeshield 21)
Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop) 
Hao (Shaman King)
Sensui (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Ichimaru Gin (Bleach)
Crocodile (One Piece)

Special Mention to:

Uchiha Madara(Naruto)
Hisoka (HxH)
Jack Rakan (Mahou Sensei Negima)
Hotaru (Samurai Deeper Kyo) 
Grana (Psyren)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Greed(ling) - (Full Metal Alchemist -although many many characters would deserve a mention too)

There would be more awesome ones to mention but well, that'll do.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 9, 2010)

1 - Luffy (One Piece)
2 - Son Goku (Dragon Ball)
3 - Guts (Berzerk)
4 - Kurono (Gantz)
5 - Akiyama (Liar Game)
6 - Nizuma Eiji - Bakuman
7 - L (Death Note)
8 - Guriko (Worst)
9 - Hisoka (HxH)
10 - Urahara (Bleach)
11 - Hiramaru (Bakuman)
12 - Orochimaru (Naruto)
13 - Hiruma Youichi (Eyeshield 21)
14 - Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)

Included 4 more.

Since I'm not sure about the order, I'd rather just keep them there since I don't think a lot separates these characters.

5 protaginists on top I see. No accident I guess, I like when characters show growth. One could say Luffy and Son Goku don't grow much, but I just love their personalities and reactions, even if they could be called generic. Lots of shonen authors try to make good aloof characters, but I think Oda and Toriyama has managed way more with Luffy and Son Goku than other authors manage.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 9, 2010)

p-lou said:


> takahashi teeters back and forth between being the most interesting character in real to mind numbingly frustrating and underwhelming.  i think his part of the story and his struggle is the most fascinating (certainly the one i'm least familiar with), but at the end of the day nomiya's striving to be normal when he still is (relatively) normal hits a lot closer to home and is more interesting to see.
> 
> though i've only read 7 volumes so what do i know maybe something changes.



I think Nomiya is also a great choice -- at first I didn't take to him, but after a while I began to see what Inoue was doing with his character, and more importantly, I began to empathise with him a lot more, despite the fact that his personality is so different to mine. I particularly love that odd dynamic he has with (I'll be vague to avoid spoiling anyone reading this) the girl in the hospital, the one from his chequered past. I really want to see more growth and interaction between those two, because I reckon there's a lot of potential there, and Inoue has already started down that road in a great way. He's a great character, and only continues to get better.

As for Takahashi, this is basically what I said back in 2008, when I had first read the manga:

_It's a credit to Inoue that he introduces a character that I utterly hate, and then later starts to really strip him to the bone and reveal the wounds there. It's not, of course, as crude as introducing a bastard and then suddenly making him all nice and sweet later -- that would feel artificial and patronising, which would cause it to automatically backfire. Instead, I still see how much of a punk Takahashi is, but I also begin to see why this is the case, and how he's simply a human at the end of the day. That stinging sarcasm/casual malicious behaviour that once annoyed me so much now almost comes across as pitiable, as you see how it's all just a way of shielding his own vulnerability. It reminds me of Faye's advice in Cowboy Bebop: “You know the first rule of combat? Shoot them before they can shoot you.”

One of the latest chapters [*edited due to spoilers, but it's chapter 36*] nearly brought tears to my eyes, especially on the last page._

I do agree that my feelings for his character can be quite erratic, though...sometimes he does frustrate me with the way that he appears to make progress, then reverts back to his old ways. It feels like there's still a long way to go for him, but I'll be really interested to see what happens along the way, and where he ends up.


----------



## Zhu Xieyu (Jun 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I think Nomiya is also a great choice -- at first I didn't take to him, but after a while I began to see what Inoue was doing with his character, and more importantly, I began to empathise with him a lot more, despite the fact that his personality is so different to mine. I particularly love that odd dynamic he has with (I'll be vague to avoid spoiling anyone reading this) the girl in the hospital, the one from his chequered past. I really want to see more growth and interaction between those two, because I reckon there's a lot of potential there, and Inoue has already started down that road in a great way. He's a great character, and only continues to get better.
> 
> As for Takahashi, this is basically what I said back in 2008, when I had first read the manga:
> 
> ...



Pay me or ban me. Either way I win...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 9, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about, and I have no idea who you are, but...er...hi?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 9, 2010)

oh, i agree entirely with what you're saying about takahashi.  but it just feels at times for every little step he takes forward he makes huge leaps backwards.  but the scene you're referencing in ch 36 (the last ch of volume 6) certainly is touching, and i hope it provides the momentum he needs to move forward (again i've only read 7 volumes and he wasn't in volume 7 at all).  i think myself a rather positive person, and i like to see good things happen to people, even if the person is an unbelievable prick like takahashi.  as you learn why the kid is such a prick and see little slivers of him being an okay kid, he becomes, as you said, pitiable.  extremely so.  but i still want to see something positive, and i think it's my predisposition to that sort of thing that draws me more to nomiya.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll avoid saying much else, until you get up to date (which isn't far now) but I will say that I join you in the wait for something more positive/a really concrete leap for Takahashi. If I'm predicting Inoue's narrative route correctly, I'm pretty sure it's close now, after all this buildup. 

This convo has really made me miss the series, though...I may go back and read parts of it again. In a way, you're very lucky that you're still not up to date.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kei Kurono - 1
Sir Crocodile 2
Killua -3
Onizuka - 4
Marshall D Teach - 5
Kuroro Lucifer - 6
Sakuragi Hanamichi 7
Vegeta -8
Oga -9
Whitebeard -10


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 10, 2010)

1. Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)
2. Kira (JJBA)
3. Monkey D. Luffy (OP)
4. Ruby (PA)
5. Kotaro (Negima)
6. Crocodile(OP)
7. Envy (FMA)
8. Yusuke (YYH)
9. Kyo (SDK)
10. Ken (HnK/FotNS)


----------



## Blaze (Jun 10, 2010)

1) Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto)

after this their is no order:
2)Guts-(Berserk)
3)Kenshin-(Ruroni Kenshin)
4)Train-(Black Cat)
5)L-(Death Note)
6)Killua-(Hunter x Hunter)
7)Saya-(Black Cat)
8)Senna-(Bleach Movie)
9) Luffy-(One Piece)
10) Hei-(Darker than Black)

Becuase of limit my fav character in Slam Duck (Rukawa) and some others didn't make it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, I certainly think Nomiya's relationship with Natsumi is one of the most interesting things in the series.


----------



## Gatagata (Jun 10, 2010)

Gangryong-Veritas
Zoro-One Piece
Black Star-Soul Eater
Takamura-Hajime No Ippo
Sendo-Hajime No Ippo
Ikki-Air Gear
Oga-Beelzebub
Sakuragi-Slam Dunk
Vegeta-Dragon Ball
Saito Hajime-Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## perman07 (Jun 10, 2010)

I see Crocodile on several lists. I don't get it, isn't he just a generic magnificent bastard? If I were to choose OP-villains, Doflamingo seems way cooler, though we obviously haven't seen a lot of him.


----------



## abcd (Jun 10, 2010)

In no particular order
Shanks -- His intro was awesome, His ideologies are interesting
Isaac and Miria from Baccano
Hisoka from hunterxhunter
GUU -from  Hare and guu
Osaka from azumnga daioh
Gintoki - gintama
Kieth Anyan ( to terra)
yuki (no bra)


----------



## Punpun (Jun 10, 2010)

Croc was also incredibly genre savvy. So no, he isn't just a banal bastard.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 10, 2010)

This is in no particular order

Johan(Monster)
Kenshin (rurouni kenshin)
Musashi/Shinmen Takezo (Vagabond)
Sasaki Kojiro (Vagabond)
Tenma(Monster)
Goku (Do I really have to say?)
vegeta (DBZ)
Hiruma (Eyeshield 21)
Makunouchi Ippo(Hajime no Ippo)
Takamura( Hajime no Ippo)


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 10, 2010)

makie - blade of the immortal
yako - majin tantei nougami neuro
luffy - one piece
taikoubou - houshin engi
gaoh - phoenix
alita - battle angel alita
black - black and white
nausicaa - nausicaa of the valley of the wind
yupa - nausicaa of the valley of the wind
manji - blade of the immortal

ps1 - funny how the same characters appear over and over again in everyone's lists

ps2 - i was the first one to name a nausicaa character. it makes me sad 

ps3 - i don't really have a favorite character from neuro. six, sasazuka, neuro, yako, saito, mister kill-my-daughter-and-commit-suicide, kasai and harukawa are all cool. i just named yako in order to put a neuro representant in that list and because she was the character with the most development

ps4 - i'm probably forgetting some cool underground manga character that i like but whatever


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 11, 2010)

Won Sul - spectacular character, provides that gray area authors often try to achieve. From his introduction to his death everything is set up perfectly.

Askellad - war ethics of that time told through one man, phenomenal. VS mangaka will certainly struggle making similar leading character like him.

Manji - philosophy of life and death, needs full attention so one can understand all the metaphors surrounding this great work.

Munsu - the sense of justice installed in this char is imo what everyone should strive for.

Gutts - his downfalls and uprisings defines a whole manga, too dominant character to pass on these kind of lists.

I could go for more but these 5 are something special.


----------



## Ayakashi (Jun 11, 2010)

Aoshi Shinomori (kenshin)
Onizuka (GTO)
Guts/Griffith (I can't choose) (Berserk)
Kyoko (Skip Beat)
Sumire (You are my pet)
Canute (vinland saga)
Tsunade (Naruto)
Amamiya Kazuhiko (MPD Psycho)
Rock Holmes (Tezuka)
Yoshikawa/ Anko (GTO)


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

*Naruto:*
Sasuke; He has a sword and can shoot lightning beams 
Yondaime; He can teleport and stuff and a cool title.

*Hitman Reborn*
Yammato He has a sword and a cool ring with magical powers

*Fullmetal Alchemist:*
Mustang; He can make fire by just using friction 
Riza; Badass chick with a sniper.


Lightning Tiger (Veritas; He uses lightning and is badass. )
Keima (The world God only knows; He's a pimp )
Aoi (Beelzebub; Cool sword and is a chick)
Mio (K-ON!; She's cute )

I suck with numbers so whatever.


----------



## hazashi (Jun 11, 2010)

Onizuka
Grifith
Guts
The guy with sharp eyes from rurouni kenshin (it's been so long I forgot)
The guy from gantz with long hair that killed a lot of vampires and died (also forgot)
Koyuki (beck mcs)
Minato
Trunks
Tomodachi (20th century boys)
Kenji(20th century boys)
Otcho (20th century boys)


----------



## Majeh (Jun 11, 2010)

No order.

Majeh(king of hell)
Gangryong(veritas)
9AD (the Breaker)
Kenshin(Rurouni Kenshin)
Gama (gamaran)
Naruto (naruto)
Urahara(bleach)
Gohan ssj2 (dbz)
Sesshomaru(inuyasha)
Yoshimori(Kekkaishi)

Yea most of them are badasses when they wanna be. =)


----------



## perman07 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mandom said:


> *Croc was also incredibly genre savvy*. So no, he isn't just a banal bastard.


Except for the fact that he left Luffy barely alive without finishing the job not just once, but twice.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 12, 2010)

1. Onizuka (GTO)
2. Hanamichi Sakuragi (Slam Dunk)
3. Guts (Berserk)
4. Goku (Dragon Ball)
5. Luffy (One Piece)
6. Asami/Hojo (Sanctuary)
7. Hisoka (HxH)

I've limited myself to only one character per manga. Also I've only chosen 7 characters, because when I was making my top 10, I realised that the last 3 just weren't on the level of the first 7. So yeah I guess I don't play by the rules


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 13, 2010)

Johan Liebert (Monster)
Gintoki-Shinpachi-Kagura trio (Gintama)
Friend (20th Century Boys)
Saitou Hajime (Rurouni Kenshin)
Chiaki Asami (Sanctuary)
Gally/Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
Asada Ryutaro (Team Medical Dragon)
Onizuka Eiikichi (GTO)
Nougami Neuro (Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro)
Shinichi Akiyama (Liar Game)


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Wolfgang Grimmer / Tenma Kenzo / Anna Liebert (Monster)
2. Gatts / Griffith (Berserk)
3. Kudou Shinichi (Detective Conan)
4. Tsukisaki Yuu (Pastel) 
5. Shanks (One Piece)
6. Ikki (Air Gear)
7. Misato (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
8. L (Death Note)
9. Sakuragi (Rainbow)
10. Askeladd / Thorkell (Vinland Saga)

The manga for Clannad is a disgrace, so I'll not put Tomoya as my number 1 or even include him on the list.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 20, 2010)

In no particular order...

- Griffith/Femto (Berserk)
- Guts (Berserk)
- Susumu Nakoshi (Homunculus)
- Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)
- Edward Newgate (One Piece)
- Sakazuki (One Piece)
- Netero (HXH)
- Gon (HXH)
- Dio Brando (JoJo)
- JoJo (Any of them) (JoJo)


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2010)

Not put in any order:

Setsuna Sakurazaki-Mahou Sensei Negima!
Haguro Dou- Wolfen Crest/Ookami no Monshou
Junas-Psyren
Fate Averruncus-Mahou Sensei Negima!
Gin-Case Closed/Detective Conan
Rangiku Matsumoto-Bleach
Sawyer-Black Lagoon
Kushina Uzumaki-Naruto
Mio Akiyama-K-On!
Tsumugi Kotobuki-K-On!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2010)

No order, and they aren´t 10 

Luffy (OP)
Renton & Eureka (E7)
Rei (Evangelion)
Kushina & Jiraiya (Naruto)
Ikki & Simca (AG)
Soichirou & Aya (TT)
Oga, Hilda & Aoi (Beelzebub)
Killua (HXH)
Tsuna & Chrome (KHR)
Hiruma Youichi (ES21)


----------



## Dasra (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Jotaro Kujo - JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
2. Dio Brando - JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
3. Shinji Izumi - Parasyte
4. Kenshiro - Fist of the North Star
5. Dark Schneider - Bastard!!
6. Koinzell - Ubel Blatt
7. Revy - Black Lagoon
8. Black Star - Soul Eater
9. Black Jack - Black Jack
10. Eikichi Onizuka - GTO

This is my list


----------



## Kenshiro (Jun 21, 2010)

In no order:

- Kenshiro (Hokuto no Ken)
- Dio Brando (JJBA)
- Yoshikage Kira (JJBA)
- Aka Inu (One Piece)
- Gutts (Berserk)
- Thorfin (Vinland Saga)
- Zolf J. Kimblee (FMA)
- Mibu Kyoshirou (SDK)
- Demon Eyes Kyo (SDK)
- Kotaro (Negima)


----------



## left4lol (Jun 21, 2010)

not in order :

Nougami Neuro : genius, sadistic, funny and totaly badass  
Monkey D. luffy : funniest shonen character and awesome quote machine 
Nagi Springfield : funny father and invincible wizard
Evangeline : Badass cute lady with sadistic nature
Jack Rakan : The epitome of hard worker
Edward Newgate‎ : Badass Old man with generous heart
Blackbeard : "The Man's Dream Never Dies"
Akainu : The terminator
Joseph Jostar : simply fabulous 
Yoh Asakura : lazy man just like me 

side character :
- Perona (One Piece)
- Yue Ayase (Negima)
- Chisame Hasegawa (Negima)
- Hiruluk (One Piece)
- Kurapika (HXH)


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

left4lol said:


> not in order :
> 
> Nougami Neuro : genius, sadistic, funny and totaly badass
> Monkey D. luffy : funniest shonen character and awesome quote machine
> ...



HxH, One Piece, Negima, and JJBA?

You'll do well here.


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

in no order

Gama
Sasuke
Ganta
Falcon
clare
Ikki
Luffy
Natsu
Naruto 
Ageha


----------



## HInch (Jun 21, 2010)

1-9 Nine Arts Dragon - The Breaker.

10. Gangryong - Veritas.

Seriously, whilst my manga knowledge is comparatively shallow to most, those two are just on another level to me personally.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 21, 2010)

No particular order, in recent memory these are the characters I've had the most fun reading.

Guts (Berserk)
L (Death Note)
Munsu (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Johan Liebert (Monster)
King Bradley (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Usopp (One Piece)
Gangryong Ma (Veritas)
Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
Shikamaru (Naruto)
Urahara Kisuke (Bleach)


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Guts (Berserk) 
Thors (Vinland Saga)
Thorkell (Vinland Saga)
Kamshiro (Holyland)
9AD (The Breaker)
Hojo Akira (Sanctuary)
Asami Chiaki (Sanctuary)
Mr. Tokai (Sanctuary)


----------



## ethereal (Jun 21, 2010)

No order.

*Nana Osaki* (Nana)
*Gin Ichimaru* (Bleach)
*Won Sul* (Shin Angyo Onshi)
*Clare* (Claymore)
*Eros Lanson* (The One)
*L Lawliet* (Death Note)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 21, 2010)

Hisoka > all.........


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 21, 2010)

in a particular order.

5.) gaara [naruto pt. 1]

2.) shuro/ryousuke [eternal sabbath]

1.) won sul ran [shin angyo onshi]

6.) blue heaven protagonist, forgot his name.

4.) ulquiorra [bleach]

8.) aoshi shinomori [rurouni kenshin]

7.) thorfinn [vinland saga]

10.) gesicht [pluto]

9.) kamina [gurenn lagann]

3.) miyamoto musashi [vagabond]


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2010)

p-lou said:


> gaoh the besto
> 
> shigeo the next besto



that's only 2

learn to count you bum


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2010)

In no order:

-Gutts (Berserk)
-Munsu (Shin Angyo Onshi)
-Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
-Manji (Blade of the Immortal)
-Taikoubou (Houshin Engi)
-Nausicaä (Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind)
-Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
-Joseph Joestar/Kira Yoshikage (JJBA)
-Miyamoto Musashi/Sasaki Kojiro (Vagabond)
-Endo Kanna (20th Century Boys)

...and many others...


----------

